# Experiences buying with Ebay's Global Shipping program



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm about to pull the trigger on an item on ebay, and the import duties/taxes/customs/brokerage fees seem reasonable. Too reasonable! This is with the Global Shipping Program of Ebay.

Should I expect additional charges or taxes when I receive the item?

Anyone had good or bad experiences with GSP?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I ordered 4 hands free headphones from England, the price was very reasonable too. The package arrived on time and everything went smoothly but two of the headsets had the polarity reversed in one channel, some people won't even notice that but I can't live with the bass out of phase.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't buy anything off ebay that uses the Global Shipping Program. What you are doing is paying charges up front to a US based company that is not recognized by the CBSA. You may end up paying more when the product crosses the border. These charges Ebay inflicts on the purchaser are usually not accurate and are typically more than you would pay if the item is sent without it and caught at the border by customs.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Global Shipping is a rip off. I only buy from US Sellers who will ship using the tested and true USPS to Canada Post method. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Global Shipping is a rip off. I only buy from US Sellers who will ship using the tested and true USPS to Canada Post method.
> 
> Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


Fair enough. But in my original post, I say that I'm getting a very reasonable quote. My only concern is the possibility of extra costs (taxes) once I receive the shipment.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

If it's not listed as 'buy it now', and it gets bid up, the Global Shipping cost will increase with the bid price. Plus they'll open your package and it will take twice as long for delivery. I don't think you'll get charged any more on arrival though. That in part, is what they are trying to sell you. 
I've asked sellers to relist outside of Global Shipping before and have had some success. 
Best luck of course, hope it works out either way. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I would NOT use anything that required eBay Global Shipping program either. Here is my story. Buying a unique piece of biochem lab test gear. Great interaction with seller, I pay (note: about $4000!), he ships, full proof, eBay says on its way (seller is in New York, I am in Ontario, but first leg of GS is to Kansas). Week goes by, eBay sends note it's too heavy and won't be delivered (after making it all the way to Kansas without issue; package is around 15kg). Seller tries to figure out how to get back, eBay says they are not shipping back and ARE DESTROYING THE PACKAGE, but do refund my entire amount; seller does keep his money as well. So, eBay literally bought it for $4000 to destroy it. And it was unique, so I can't find another like it. Complete morons.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Fair enough. But in my original post, I say that I'm getting a very reasonable quote. My only concern is the possibility of extra costs (taxes) once I receive the shipment.


I've purchased many items from US sellers using global shipping. I have never paid any extra fees or taxes on the items when they arrived. I like the global shipping program. It's fast and reasonably priced.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Lincoln you have been lucky. There is no guarantee that CBSA won't add charges once the item hits customs. From my customers experiences it happens about 50% of the time. Also I have a real problem paying the fees up front, because there is also a chance that an item if mailed will get through without any fees at all.
I would rather take my chances on USPS and Canada Post. Also GS tends to be more expensive.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ive never seen so many conflicting responses then in this thread...
I have no idea who is offering real information and the "ARE DESTROYING THE PACKAGE" entry is way out there in lala land.

so im scratching me head and wondering "WHY?"

G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> ...... the "ARE DESTROYING THE PACKAGE" entry is way out there in lala land.


The concept about what the post is all about, for sure. However, if you are referring to the poster (i.e., LexxM3) being way out there in lala land, I am extremely doubtful and would be totally amazed. I know him personally.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> The concept about what the post is all about, for sure. However, if you are referring to the poster (i.e., LexxM3) being way out there in lala land, I am extremely doubtful and would be totally amazed. I know him personally.
> Cheers
> Dave


I was referring to the idea that a business whose job is to deliver stuff would destroy a $4,000.00 item so that they could pay for it in full..
As for the poster , I have no idea who it is nor do I care.

G.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> Ive never seen so many conflicting responses then in this thread...
> I have no idea who is offering real information and the "ARE DESTROYING THE PACKAGE" entry is way out there in lala land.
> 
> so im scratching me head and wondering "WHY?"


I agree, that was completely insane. The email exchange with the seller was quite extensive, but here are the 4 choice quotes from those discussions: eBay notification, seller's revelation to me that eBay is not returning the item, and one of my several incredulous responses:




eBay said:


> We're writing to let you know that your recent purchase of <redacted> through the Global Shipping Program could not be delivered to you because the shipment exceeded the allowable weight/dimensions.
> 
> We will be issuing a full refund to your PayPal account.
> 
> ...





Seller said:


> We also feel it is ridiculous for eBay’s Global Shipping Program to restrict the shipment based on item weight/dimensions, and are waiting for their returning package.





Seller said:


> We called eBay about return package. They told us that they will not return the item and refund by eBay because it was their fault.






Me said:


> I am shocked! This is incredible gall by eBay and is most likely criminal. eBay never received legal title to the merchandise, they have no rights to decide on it's disposition! If either of us had the energy or the time, this is a basis for a criminal theft investigation into eBay.
> 
> In any case, we certainly don't have the energy to pursue this with the authorities, but eBay will never get our business to either sell or buy using Global Shipping "disservice" again.


GT, you can choose to believe it or not, but as idiotic and insane as that was, it happened, period.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

LexxM3 said:


> I agree, that was completely insane. The email exchange with the seller was quite extensive, but here are the 4 choice quotes from those discussions: eBay notification, seller's revelation to me that eBay is not returning the item, and one of my several incredulous responses:
> GT, you can choose to believe it or not, but as idiotic and insane as that was, it happened, period.


The problem I have with your post/story is that I did believe it to be true...
that's what makes it crazy...

G.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

dtsaudio said:


> Lincoln you have been lucky. There is no guarantee that CBSA won't add charges once the item hits customs. From my customers experiences it happens about 50% of the time. Also I have a real problem paying the fees up front, because there is also a chance that an item if mailed will get through without any fees at all.
> I would rather take my chances on USPS and Canada Post. Also GS tends to be more expensive.


Sounds like I have been lucky so far. Maybe it's because I'm buying low dollar items (parts) rather than new guitars/amps. For stuff like 12" speakers I find global shipping + the duty you pay up front to be way cheaper than what the average seller is asking for USPS shipping.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Now I see where you're coming from Lincoln. I find a lot of US suppliers charge far too much for USPS, so in that context you may be right in using GS.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

I have bought a lot of ebay stuff via global ship and I have never had an extra charge added.


----------



## Offbeat (Apr 26, 2015)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on an item on ebay, and the import duties/taxes/customs/brokerage fees seem reasonable. Too reasonable! This is with the Global Shipping Program of Ebay.
> 
> Should I expect additional charges or taxes when I receive the item?
> 
> Anyone had good or bad experiences with GSP?


As a buyer, I used it once and paid what was advertised for a used Ric guitar...no misrepresentation or otherwise


----------

